# Cube With The Least Amount of Lockups?



## tkcube1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I already read the sticky but it didn't satisfy what I wanted to know. Out of every cube anybody has tried still being factory produced or not, which cube has the least amount of lockups. I already have an Edison which doesn't have much but its so messed up now and I dont really want another one. I can consistently get sub 20 times if I dont get a lockup and that happens alot. So basically just tell me about a cube that you have used that doesnt lock up to much.


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

Im interested in this too. My cube locks up horribly. All people ever tell me is to turn more accurately


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea I want a really smooth but a little faster cube than the edison that doesnt lock up. I dont care about corner cutting really.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 12, 2009)

My type C does not lock up at all.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 12, 2009)

oh well mine does  haha idk why


----------



## StratoPulse (Nov 12, 2009)

my f-ii doesnt lock up


----------



## Logan (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8710


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

Storeboughts 
I think all cubes will lock-up depending on your fingertrick style. I say just get a really fast cube and train yourself to be careful. So I'd say go for a diansheng but they lock-up if you are too violant with them in you fingertricks.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 12, 2009)

Dianshengs are awesome.
I love mine, totally check it out~


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 12, 2009)

I lock-up often but I tend to believe it's because I suck at it :fp.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 12, 2009)

My dianshengs lock up like crazy. They didn't at first though...maybe they just need adjustment.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 12, 2009)

In comparison to other cubes, such as my old Type A from 2007, my Diansheng also locks up a lot. (in comparison)
So I definitely agree with you.

Personally, the light, crisp, fast, loudness of it makes up for the lockups.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 12, 2009)

My Type-F is great, never locks up.
My Diansheng used to lock up a lot, but recently it doesn't happen much anymore...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 12, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> My Type-F is great, never locks up.
> My Diansheng used to lock up a lot, but recently it doesn't happen much anymore...



I'll trade you because I have the opposite problem


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 12, 2009)

Zarxrax's type F is reallyyyy nice. 0:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

dianshengs will lock up frequently if you loosen it. it's because the springs are way too soft. i'd recommend changing the hardwares if you want to adjust the tension.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Personally, the light, crisp, fast, loudness of it makes up for the lockups.



Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 12, 2009)

My old type A doesn't lock up very much. But when it does... It tends to explode.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 12, 2009)

Out of the cubes that I have, the ones that lock up the least would have to be
1 Type AII
2 Edison (Pops a little too much for me)
3 TaiYan

I don't mind of the cube is slow because if anything, it helps with lookahead. But one thing that I can't stand is lockups!


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't got a Cube 4 You...yet!
but my friend has one and it cuts corners and doesn't lock up
but people tend to say its really poppy.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2009)

All cubes will lock up if you turn them inaccurately. However, type F (haven't tried F-II but it's probably the same deal) has cubies that are more curved than normal, which means it can kind of cut corners at a slight negative angle. This means that it is more resistant to inaccurate turns than other cubes, and will lock up less (assuming tightness, lubing, etc. are constant).


----------



## (X) (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with qqwref my ghost hand (which is in the f family) doesn't lock up at all

EDIT: almost


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Based on this survey, the Rubik's DIY could be worth a shot. Note, however that the number of ratings for each cube is relatively small.

Personally I find my type-A to be least locky. My ghost hands is a locking nightmare, but the type-F's I've had a shot of are pretty good.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> All cubes will lock up if you turn them inaccurately. However, type F (haven't tried F-II but it's probably the same deal) has cubies that are more curved than normal, which means it can kind of cut corners at a slight negative angle. This means that it is more resistant to inaccurate turns than other cubes, and will lock up less (assuming tightness, lubing, etc. are constant).




If you are looking for cubes that can cut corners at a slight negative angle, the Type A V cube has rounded (chiseled?) corners and can cut at minus a few degrees. However, it still locks up a bit.


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

I've gotten some info.

Ive recently done this mod to my corners (rounding them) and now my cube is a dream. It doesn't really lock up unless I try to lock up.

I'm not sure if it will work on anyone elses cube, but I'm using a c4u diy with storebought cubies.


----------



## Radu (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd go with the C or F2. but F2 is incredibly fast. C also cuts corners well imo.


----------



## rookie (Nov 16, 2009)

the sticky is correct, at least to me, for the most part

here are the cubes that i do not think lock up: new type a ii, new type a iii, type a, f, f2, jsk clone, and edison


----------



## luke1984 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Based on this survey, the Rubik's DIY could be worth a shot. Note, however that the number of ratings for each cube is relatively small.
> 
> *Personally I find my type-A to be least locky*. My ghost hands is a locking nightmare, but the type-F's I've had a shot of are pretty good.



Agreed. I have a black and a white type A and they're my best cubes. They don't ever lock up. I have some type C and Type E cubes as well and although they're faster, they do lock up more.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 25, 2010)

My c-II never locks up


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 25, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> My c-II never locks up



unnecessary bump?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 25, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> guinepigs rock said:
> 
> 
> > My c-II never locks up
> ...



lol


----------

